# Removed the Cello



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I decided to do a little organization of my first humidor. I removed the cellos from the cigars in the top tray, and decided to keep the cellos on the stash in the bottom...but oh man do they look so much better in the nude!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That's a right nice pic. I can't help but totally agree that naked cigars are far more attractive than cello'd ones... but the cellos hold the flavors better, IMO... 

With cigars being such a wholly sensory experience, it's hard to decide between visual aesthetic and flavor. You can enjoy the visual for months/years... and the flavor for minutes... but the flavor is more the point... 

I ended up opting for flavor and keeping mine cello'd... but I'm jealous of your pic! 

Thanks sharing!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice oily stuff you got there.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mmmm mmmmm they look tasty I just removed the cello from some of mine as well I had a box all celloed and decided to keep them in the box but take the cello off. I can tell you that not even 24 hours later my humi is already having a better cigar smell to it. Enjoy the sticks and thanks for posting the pics and making my mouth water


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice picture, I know most mouths would be watering over some of the other cigars on your shelf there. But to me those Partagas Blacks look mighty tasty, I love those sticks.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

They are wonderful looking cigars!. i'd have the cellos off too if I had those on my top layer. A great picture to look at & be proud of methinks. Mind you, I'd have a lot of trouble leaving the sticks alone if that was on a desktop poking it's tongue at me everytime I walked past!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats a great looking selection! Congrats on the beautifully stocked humi!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

They look absolutely scrumptious


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

It is so true, sticks look so much better naked.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I removed all my cellos, and don't regret it one bit. They look much better nude.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Partagas Blacks look mighty tasty said:


> Thanks for the complements, I actually haven't had the opportunity to try the Partagas Blacks yet...they are next on my list to try!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I removed all my cellos, and don't regret it one bit. They look much better nude.


+1 on that notion!!!

My wife loves the look of my humi, too. She even likes to rotate and organize my sticks for me too!

Excellent selection there, those Dark Knights there are downright sexy!!!


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks so much better with the cello removed, in my opinion the only way to go.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

man you got some oily sticks - yummy :smoke: always removed the cello myself, never occured to me to leave it on ..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I leave it on always will, don't have a couple extra weeks to do it anyway!
Good luck with that removing stuff guy's!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I leave it on always will, don't have a couple extra weeks to do it anyway!
> Good luck with that removing stuff guy's!


 I've seen your stash Dave, well part there of, you Sir are bragging again. Weeks? Your just lazy mate as it would take months! It
s OK, I'm just jealous. LMAO


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I've seen your stash Dave, well part there of, you Sir are bragging again. Weeks? Your just lazy mate as it would take months! It
> s OK, I'm just jealous. LMAO


Naw I said weeks, if I was Lazy I would have said months, Damn I want to visit your country, I have several friend that goes for snorkeling and such and though I'm not into that I still want to see it, Not bragging but will be when I get my Ed humidor, Jesse want to load it and I think I'll let him, he pisses me off always bringing that crap he smokes into my castle. :der:

So Ben and Warren 
What is there to do for a chronic out of shape non smoking single fellow to do there, walk a bouts are out of the question unless were talking blocks?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Naw I said weeks, if I was Lazy I would have said months, Damn I want to visit your country, I have several friend that goes for snorkeling and such and though I'm not into that I still want to see it, Not bragging but will be when I get my Ed humidor, Jesse want to load it and I think I'll let him, he pisses me off always bringing that crap he smokes into my castle. :der:
> 
> So Ben and Warren
> What is there to do for a chronic out of shape non smoking single fellow to do there, walk a bouts are out of the question unless were talking blocks?


 We could always sit on the beach, 50 feet from the car, smoke a stogie, while watching the young nubile single women walk around in bikini's! LMAO. Yes it is all allowed here. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice! Good work...go ahead and remove the cello on the bottom cigars too!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I leave the cello on so I can let my imagination go and think about how oily and silky it is under that cover.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I leave the cello on so I can let my imagination go and think about how oily and silky it is under that cover.


It's all good Gary! I have some HdM Rothschild maddies I left the cello on.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn!!! That is one good looking top shelf!!! Question.....do you have a tube of beads in the bottom as well?


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> Damn!!! That is one good looking top shelf!!! Question.....do you have a tube of beads in the bottom as well?


I do have a second tube with beads on the bottom. I am really contemplating removing all of the cellos from the bottom too! Just have to keep my hands off of them most of the time!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

austintxeric said:


> I do have a second tube with beads on the bottom. I am really contemplating removing all of the cellos from the bottom too! Just have to keep my hands off of them most of the time!


When I moved into my 100ct humi, I did this. I've got about 50 or so cigars in there now, all naked, and MAN does it smell good when I pop the ild. Seems like the last bundle of 20 I bought stabilized much faster since I stripped them before they went in too :lol:


----------

